

Are frameworks making developers dumb? - iliastsagklis
http://www.javacodegeeks.com/2011/08/are-frameworks-making-developers-dumb.html

======
DigitalSea
I completely agree with this. I think it stands for any language that
frameworks create developers who only know the framework, not the language.
This was my gripe initially with jQuery - it's responsible for a new
generation of developers who know a little JavaScript but know jQuery.

The argument then goes: does a mechanic need to know what a computer
diagnostic machine is built or what materials a shifting spanner is made of.

Frameworks create lazy developers, don't get me started on database
abstraction layers! ORM's especially in PHP create lazy developers.

